# I messed up huge!!! Stopped cycle without PCT



## Getnitn187 (Mar 23, 2021)

So I have not done a great deal of cycles but unfortunately I got some bad advice and Im trying to get right.

I did my first test cycle back in 2017.

From that cycle took a few week break with no PCT then did a Test Tren cycle. Was doing great in the gym. Just crushing it. Physically just a best. Had a about 12 workout buddies and only one other making great gains. 

We were the only ones who implemented the Tren but we also had years off and on in the gym. I was already close to 315 bench before starting the cycles. well anyways Im also in recovery from herion. 

So long and short of it I stopped cycling without PCT. I stopped working out. lost muscle. Gained fat. Got depressed. Felt like shit thought it was from not working out. I also started using Methadone Treatment. So I thought to get back in the gym. So I got Test. And Tren and tried to start up. I was not taking my cycle serious or the gym. Barely did anything thinking maybe the Test would get me feeling better. So I only ran the Tren maybe a few weeks. 

aThe Test I ran 12. No PCT....So That right there basically sums up a whole lot of terrible ideas and now I have just no motivation. Energy. Gained like 100lbs in 2 years. No kind of sex life and finally got my labs done by my Primary. My test level was 28!!!! So now I need so much advice to get right. 

I spoke to a very smart guy who I was able to get HCG, Clomid, and Nolva from. He has gave me a dose regimen to follow. Does anyone believe that the 3 are wise as well as any extra advice anyone can give me.

Im now at the point in life where Im listening and taking notes. 

Thanks for reading this. I know I know. Im a man that made so so many mistakes so please dont need to hear any negative comments. I know.


----------



## Jin (Mar 23, 2021)

I’m feeling particularly benevolent. Use paragraphs next time. I reformatted so people would actually read your post. 

Your steroid abuse and opioid abuse has tanked your HPTA/Test levels. 

See a doctor.


----------



## Trump (Mar 23, 2021)

See a doctor don’t do any regime a clever guy from the gym has suggested. You need to be on trt from the doctor, please stick around though because we can also help with diet and training once your ready to get back to the gym


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 23, 2021)

Don’t run nolva and/or clomid at this point.  
How old are you and what’s your weight? 
Sounds like ur shut down permanently.  
Why not just run a therapeutic dose of test for the rest of ur life and get ur bloods done regularly to monitor that.


----------



## creekrat (Mar 23, 2021)

You need to get off of everything and go see a Dr.  Your endocrine system is all jacked up and right now you're just throwing shit at the wall and trying to find something that sticks.  Hopefully you haven't done too much damage to your system but I foresee TRT as almost a necessity for you.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 23, 2021)

Definitely would suggest seeing a doctor 
Getting blood work and getting off methadone!
Welcome to the underground!
There's some here w addiction issues, so stick around!!!


----------



## Getnitn187 (Mar 24, 2021)

Good evening. Thanks to those who replied with advice. Some advice I received was already initiated. Im currently waiting on my primary to refer me to a endocrinologist. Im state insurance so its slow motion where Im from. 

To answer some questions and further information: I did get my blood work thats what got my primary to refer me to a specialist. She had absolutely no idea what to say and was shocked my Test level was 28...It made me feel super shitty.  

The real, ummmm kick in the, ummmm knee...Is Ive been constantly telling any doctor I see that Im experiencing unexplained weight gain. Just massive amount of fat!! And thats sooo not the only side effect Ive been dealing with!...All Im constantly told was the Methadone I take does that. Well no one else over time kept growing in the clinic waiting room. 

Now about the Methadone. Ive been clean off the DIEsel for 2 years now and have been weening off Methadone Treatment. Takes some time. Im at 70mgs reducing 3mgs every week. 

Now I contacted an acquaintance who is a gear manufacturer. He is extremely knowledgeable and he totally felt my situation. He gave me some advice. 

He sent me a dosage/instruction sheet for running HCG, CLOMID, and NOLVA. I also got good quality products ready to go. Im just holding out here until I continue to get more and more advice and continue researching best way to go about this.

My God how subjective PCT is. Especially in the situation of mine since its not the average PCT. Its more like a jumpstart and rejuvenate.  PCT discussion of dose and use in general is a back & forth debate when throwing in certain variables.

I know this thread got long. Im terribly sorry. Just giving further info and background. And I really look forward to moving past this so I can get back to training. I miss it beyond words. The gym has always been my sanctuary. I can believe the condition and this situation im in.

Again, I appreciate anyone who has the knowledge to shoot me any type of advice. Thanks


----------



## Getnitn187 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey bud. I haven't taken anything yet. And Im not just throwing things at the wall. thats what Im here asking advice for. appreciate the reply though


----------



## Getnitn187 (Mar 24, 2021)

Hey I appreciate your reply. Now I put myself out there on my post since I did some extremely dumbshit. Believe me it was due to circumstance and more reasons and excuses then is worth me explaining. So I just went the route of putting my ass on the fire and dealing with it. What Im looking for is good advice. Now Im trying to jumpstart my natural production. If I run TRT I might as well call it one and whats the point of my post and this reply. I know there are people in here that have the knowledge Im looking for and I hope I cross their attention and they help me out. if not then I run plan b cross my fingers and now if that dont work.....Then TRT....Maybe....


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 24, 2021)

I’ve heard methadone is harder to kick than heroin bc it stays in ur system foe six months after u stop using it.  
Opiates wasn’t my thing though, but this was from opiate addicts I knew.  
Did you used to bang ur heroin? If so, injecting testosterone may not be a good idea for the first year you’re getting clean.  
In fact, I’m gonna go out on a limb and say, you don’t need anything for a year (psyche meds, PCT, methadone) until you get clean.

Suffer naturally and let your body remember the pain you put it though as a reminder for the future. 
I wanted to sleep for six months after i quit x,y, and z, so i know the struggle. 
Sorry, but tough love from my corner.


----------



## Trump (Mar 24, 2021)

does he have to avoid foil for a year if he smoked it? What about spoons? Should they be avoided?



ATLRigger said:


> I’ve heard methadone is harder to kick than heroin bc it stays in ur system foe six months after u stop using it.
> Opiates wasn’t my thing though, but this was from opiate addicts I knew.
> Did you used to bang ur heroin? If so, injecting testosterone may not be a good idea for the first year you’re getting clean.
> In fact, I’m gonna go out on a limb and say, you don’t need anything for a year (psyche meds, PCT, methadone) until you get clean.
> ...


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 24, 2021)

Trump said:


> does he have to avoid foil for a year if he smoked it? What about spoons? Should they be avoided?


That’s one of the stupidest things I’ve heard.


----------



## Trump (Mar 24, 2021)

ha ha I aim to please



ATLRigger said:


> That’s one of the stupidest things I’ve heard.


----------



## Joliver (Mar 24, 2021)

All of the good ideas about professional medical intervention and stopping the legal addiction have been mentioned above. 

I'm giving an alternate and less advised opinion for the sake of diversity of opinion. 

You can take the HCG for a short period of time before your body is desensitized to it. Some say low dose, some say high dose for a "shock" to the HPTA. Research and pick one. 

You're not PCT'ing. You're "restarting." 

You'll probably end up doing a few restarts with the HCG and ancillaries (clomid/nolva/adex). Each time you do it, you'll need a blood test to see if your levels hold. You'll need to do year's worth of testing at regular interals throughout. 

If your test level doesn't hold, you'll try another restart after the last tanked blood test. Usually, each restart lasts about 6-8 weeks with hcg being used for the first 3 weeks...maybe 4. Then continue with the ancillaries for the duration. Then wait a month or so to test. If the levels hold, wait another month and test again. If holding, wait 2 more months and test again. If holding--4months and retest. 

If you don't hold, rinse and repeat. 

Note: opiates and the like are testosterone killers. You'll never restart while on those types of things. 

Also, your physique is going to be shit. You've made the devil's bargain. Tren (and other progestins) are notoriously difficult from which to recover. In fact, that's why the fda cancelled male androgen/progestin birth control testing. It wasn't reliably reversible. 

If you don't recover and hold after 18 months, you're one of us unless you can come across some doctor willing to use actual follicle stimulating and luteinizing hormone...which you won't. Doctors don't like drug people. The docs that are in the know, generally want them to pay for their sins in a matter of fact, I told you so, kind of way. But most don't know, outside of a fertility based practice. 

I typed most of this shit at an airport next to an emotional support pig. So if it makes sense oink. 

Godspeed.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 24, 2021)

Friggin Jol dropping knowledge.


----------



## snake (Mar 24, 2021)

Getnitn187 said:


> The gym has always been my sanctuary. I can believe the condition and this situation im in.



Ok, that has me in. If it wasn't for the gym, I'd be in a tower with my 30-06.

Having the drugs out of your system will help. Someone has to get you on TRT. TRT will be a game-changer for you in about 4 weeks. Right now, all I can offer you is some support so stick around here and I'm sure you will find some good guys to lean on. We are all just brothers helping brother.


----------



## ATLRigger (Mar 24, 2021)

The ski filled mountains are my sanctuary


----------



## Fishwhisperer (Apr 27, 2021)

Trump said:


> does he have to avoid foil for a year if he smoked it? What about spoons? Should they be avoided?



I have to agree with trump on this one as far as the only true way to get clean and stay clean is go through the withdrawals naturally . Anything else your just substituting one for another. ( Methadone, suboxone , all that type of stuff is just as bad if not worse ) I beat a horrible pain pills addiction but it took me 6 long months of withdrawals , night sweats , sleepless nights aggravation etc etc. But stick with it , this to shall pass and you'll be all the more stronger because of it. And if you were banging it you sure don't need needles around reminding you.


----------



## Brawn8468 (Feb 22, 2022)

Please get some blood work. 
I know a really good recovery/treatment center that will get you off the methadone. I used to run an lifting class there. They get you off the drugs and get your brain and body back to homeostasis. Diet and exercise is very important to those coming off a hardcore drug. Let me know if you want some info.


----------

